# Tough (luck)!



## seitt

Hi

How can I translate, “Tough (luck)!”?

It’s used to express a complete lack of sympathy with someone’s misfortune. For example, somebody who is trying to rob you falls over and breaks his arm.
Would-be burglar: Help me! My arm really hurts!
You: Tough (luck)!

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## shawnee

«σκοτιστήκαμε». Now in the case of the intruder, and without putting too fine a word on it, I can't resist, «χεστήκαμε»


----------



## Perseas

Perhaps «Ατύχησες!» or «Ατυχία!». That said, these words don't express explicitly lack of sympathy with someone's misfortune, but with the use of some irony and the proper countenance, I think they can do this.


----------



## Andrious

Or «Ας πρόσεχες!»


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent!


----------



## Αγγελος

Also note Καλά να πάθεις! = Serves you right.


----------



## shawnee

And 'σκασίλα μας'.


----------



## ireney

Actually "σκασίλα μας" is more like "who cares", "couldn't care less".


----------



## shawnee

ireney said:


> Actually "σκασίλα μας" is more like "who cares", "couldn't care less".


I suppose you're right. It depends on how far apart you consider, "tough luck" and "who caes" to be. Given that  "σκασίλα μας" is a highly colloquial, if not vulgar, and therefore difficult to translate, I can see it working in the given situation - something like, 'tell someone who cares'.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – if we are going to use "σκασίλα μας", is it equally okay to make it singular and say "σκασίλα μου"?


----------



## Andrious

Yep. An expression used by kids (mostly) is "Σκασίλα μου/μας μεγάλη και δέκα παπαγάλοι", which means the same.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!


----------

